
Moral Mazes: The World of Corporate Managers - peter_d_sherman
https://www.amazon.com/Moral-Mazes-World-Corporate-Managers/dp/0199729883
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

This classic study of ethics in business presents an eye-opening account of
how corporate managers think the world works, and how big organizations shape
moral consciousness.

Robert Jackall takes the reader inside a topsy-turvy world where

 _hard work does not necessarily lead to success_ , but

 _sharp talk, self-promotion, powerful patrons, and sheer luck might_.

What sort of everyday rules-in-use do people play by when there are no fixed
standards to explain why some succeed and others fail? In the words of one
corporate manager, those rules boil down to this maxim:

 _" What is right in the corporation is what the guy above you wants from you.
That's what morality is in the corporation."_

